# K-ton 11/4



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2014)

I am thinking of going up tomorrow for a few turns. Still not definite.

Anybody else thinking of going up tomorrow?  I wondering about the masses though.


----------



## Tin (Nov 3, 2014)

Oh you're tempting me.....


----------



## powhunter (Nov 3, 2014)

Im gonna be up with johnnypoach


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 3, 2014)

Can't go - but I will say this is the best thread we've had in a LONG time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 3, 2014)

Sigh.  4 weeks to go.  Hopefully.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2014)

I am wondering how the crowd will be tomorrow.  I should have went today but the wind forecast was ridiculous.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 3, 2014)

From Kzone


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2014)

powhunter said:


> From Kzone


  I just saw that from Geoff.  I am jonesing but worried about the the potential for a shit show.


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 3, 2014)

That looks amazing


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mishka (Nov 3, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I just saw that from Geoff.  I am jonesing but worried about the the potential for a shit show.



 it is what it is. Thursday first day opening. Maybe it's not going to get that bad. Last year iirc they opened into weekend I was there couple days into first week and ski into the lift all day long.
Also today passholders only so it's free for them. tomorrow even with discount it's about $25 $30 not everybody would want WROD for 30 bucks.
I'm planning to go. Pick it can we do carpool?

btw I can bring couple pairs skis and make "demo" day if enough interest.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2014)

mishka said:


> it is what it is. Thursday first day opening. Maybe it's not going to get that bad. Last year iirc they opened into weekend I was there couple days into first week and ski into the lift all day long.
> Also today passholders only so it's free for them. tomorrow even with discount it's about $25 $30 not everybody would want WROD for 30 bucks.
> I'm planning to go. Pick it can we do carpool?
> 
> btw I can bring couple pairs skis and make "demo" day if enough interest.




I am am still up in the air about the crowds.  It may be a game time call in the morning.
What route do you go to Killington normally?


----------



## mishka (Nov 3, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I am am still up in the air about the crowds.  It may be a game time call in the morning.
> What route do you go to Killington normally?



you lost me here. "Call in the morning?" Call where? what time they open? 11 AM?

normally I go by wawa, Keen, r103 r100. but if with you I'll come up to Wilmington


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2014)

mishka said:


> you lost me here. "Call in the morning?" Call where? what time they open? 11 AM?
> 
> normally I go by wawa, Keen, r103 r100. but if with you I'll come up to Wilmington


.  I will make the decision in the morning at the last minute if I am going.  Depends on weather and work.  They open at 9 tomorrow.


----------



## Brad J (Nov 3, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I am am still up in the air about the crowds.  It may be a game time call in the morning.
> What route do you go to Killington normally?



Been there many opening  days always quite after lunch and that was the weekend!!


----------



## Tin (Nov 3, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I just saw that from Geoff.  I am jonesing but worried about the the potential for a shit show.



I'm sure the KMS kids will be zooming around and cutting down people like Terrell Suggs.


----------



## mishka (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm out.
 As much as I want to go tomorrow better wait for a few more days. Instead I'll make the core for MR87


----------



## Puck it (Nov 4, 2014)

Bagged it too.  Next week.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 4, 2014)

I should have went. There is nobody on Reason as of 9:30


----------



## powhunter (Nov 4, 2014)

2 min lift line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Nov 4, 2014)

I knew it.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Nov 4, 2014)

powhunter said:


> View attachment 14181
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  Now you are rubbing it in!!!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 4, 2014)

^Nice.  Looks pretty damn good.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Nov 4, 2014)

well I shouldn't listen to anybody..... but it is what is


----------



## mishka (Nov 4, 2014)

regrets doesn't get us anywhere what's done is done. 
 before rain on  Thursday tomorrow is a good day. I should've go today but I didn't I will be going tomorrow


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 4, 2014)

powhunter said:


> View attachment 14182
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow ...Moguls already....


----------



## powhunter (Nov 4, 2014)

Tomorrow should be good Mishka


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

